
The Psychology of Human Misjudgement by Charlie Munger - Elfan
http://www.vinvesting.com/docs/munger/human_misjudgement.html
======
far33d
Charlie Munger is a great example of how all great men have great cofounders
(not sure if Munger was an actual cofounder, but he is effectively).

~~~
Elfan
Cofounder isn't really an accurate term. They gradually merged their thinking
and operations until an SEC investigation prompted them to do so formally.

But more generally they are partners who compliment each other other
tremendously.

